# Leave it!



## pietrolo

Another not covered translation:

"Leave it!" or "...so leave it!"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LilianaB

More context, please.


----------



## pietrolo

It would mean:
leave the subject/topic
drop it
forget about it


----------



## LilianaB

Some people say: zapomnij, but this is slang.


----------



## pietrolo

But that's great, thanks Liliana!


----------



## CZAREK

LilianaB said:


> Some people say: zapomnij, but this is slang.




Zapomnij sounds pretty fine for me and i don't feel it
is slang word in this cotext .

I would say the slang word is "olej to".Which means like
forget about it,ignore it,don't care about it.


Nie wspominaj o tym= Don't mention it/Leave it


----------



## dreamlike

"Odpuść sobie" seems like a good choice here but more context would do no harm...


----------



## LilianaB

This I am not familiar with. It may have some other associations.


----------



## dreamlike

*A:* It's a pity Paul's not coming to the party. 
*B:* I'll try to talk him round.
*A:* Oh, leave it! You know how stubborn he is. 

This would be the perfect usage of "odpuść sobie"


----------



## BezierCurve

Also, "zostawmy to" seems to be pretty common.


----------



## dopethrone

"Daj spokój" is another option but for me it would be more natural as "Dobra, daj spokój". There are also some vulgar possibilities.


----------



## majlo

Too little context to be precise, I'm afraid.


----------



## pietrolo

Thank you guys, 
I think you perfectly got the thing, I feel that "zapomnij" and "zostawmy to" are the most appropriate ones.

Regards.


----------



## Ben Jamin

You can also say 'zostaw to' or 'zostaw tę sprawę', meaning 'don't do anything'.


----------

